# Metallica's Orion sound...



## Blood Ghost (Aug 3, 2011)

I know I may sound like a dummy, but how did Cliff get that sound in the intro? I know he was using either his big muff or his tube screamer, but it sounds flanged, and according to Wikipedia he didn't use a flanger. Any thoughts?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe a wah? I don't remember what his setup was like, but I do recall him having a wah.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 4, 2011)

he had a wah.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2011)

One of my favorite tunes. 

Yeah, pretty much distortion and the wah was it for him. Unfortunately for tone chasers, the wah I understand he used (Chrome Tel-Ray Morley Power Wah Boost) was discontinued in 1983.


----------



## HotelEcho (Aug 4, 2011)

You can get a pretty close tone to that by placing a big muff before a wah and sweeping the pedal from toe to heel on droning notes.


----------



## Durero (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you talking about the intro that fades in with drums before the first guitar riff kicks in?

That's a Leslie organ played through a Marshal stack according to interviews from that time.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Aug 5, 2011)

Durero said:


> Are you talking about the intro that fades in with drums before the first guitar riff kicks in?
> 
> That's a Leslie organ played through a Marshal stack according to interviews from that time.



That never would have occurred to me.  Thanks all!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 8, 2012)

This is mentioned in the "Justice for All" biography. Flemming mentioned using all some bass synth stuff, multi tracking, etc. I need to reread to remember exactly what they used but it was definitely more than a wah.

if you're interested in this type of stuff it's a good read - somewhat opinionated for a biography, but lots of cool inside looks on the earlier albums and what went on


----------



## metallic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

hey guys, 1st post, been hanging around for a bit though. have you guys seen this?


----------



## metallic1 (Oct 3, 2014)

thought id bump this old thread,
the bass and drums only recording
lets you hear things you just cant
hear on the album..
at about 4:00 into the tune, the 
bass gets very interesting, cliff
is still in my top 3 list of greatest
bass players ever


----------



## cGoEcYk (Oct 3, 2014)

I love hearing Cliff's raw tone. You'd have no idea that his tone was so grungy.

Mesa D180 is the fastest way to get his type of tone. That's the head he used around MoP era.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2014)

To me, it sounds like a dry bass signal mixed with another singal being distorted by a fuzz and some Uni-vibe esque effect with a low depth but high speed.

Also sounds like there's some distorted organ in the background, ala Jon Lord.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 7, 2014)

Remember that's a mixed, compressed, EQed etc final sound. If you try to get an amp to sound that way it will likely not give a very good result.


----------

